# Is there a Pill I can Take ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Is there some kind of appitite drug , either over the counter , prescription , or otherwise that I can take to remove the need to eat ? I always say I'm going to skip supper but somehow it just never seems to happen . , fordy


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

I know the feeling!
There is medication out there but the side-effects are worse than what is bothering you. Alli is one. BUT the advice is to carry a change of clothes with you at all times. Others aren't so violent but still nasty.
Try eating six or so small meals a day -- and don't skip supper. That meal has to hold you till morning. It is o.k. to have a snack but make it an apple or another fruit.

Anyway, pills don't teach you anything. You have to learn to eat normally, and that usually means "less".

hope this helps.
tinda


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Cut down on your portion sizes and you'll lose weight, it may be slowly , but that's the healthier way to lose and keep it off for the long term. You gotta make a lifestyle change, not take a pill.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Taking pills, and skipping meals are poor choices when it comes to weightloss for long term better health...so I'm not going there beyong pointing that out 

Marlene


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

the only thing that works for me is staying active and doing MORE than just the task I'm actually completing. When I rake or hoe or vacuum I clench the muscles in my legs, arms, midsection etc, I don't "just" rake or hoe or vacuum. And I ALWAYS eat breakfast as well as eating regularly throughout the day. If I eat a couple average sized meals a day versus 6 small ones spaced out every 2 1/2-3 hours, I can actually gain weight. That's what works for me anyway. Oh and drinking a ton of water and cutting out ALL soda, diet or otherwise. Being thinner and fitter really has helped my energy level, I used to always be tired.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

tinda said:


> I know the feeling!
> There is medication out there but the side-effects are worse than what is bothering you. Alli is one. BUT the advice is to carry a change of clothes with you at all times. Others aren't so violent but still nasty.
> Try eating six or so small meals a day -- and don't skip supper. That meal has to hold you till morning. It is o.k. to have a snack but make it an apple or another fruit.
> 
> ...


As someone who lost over 20 pounds using Alli, I never experienced
any treatment effects some people mentioned. BUT I never went
over the alloted fat grams per meal either. 

I began with the 1600 calorie day regimen. I restrict calories now to
1400 per day as I'm not able to exercise much due to physical
limitations. As mentioned, I needed to learn to eat well which
means foods from all sources and consuming enough fat, carbs,protein,
etc. to keep my body from "starving". Alli taught us to balance
our nutrition. Keeping track of everything I consume was immensely
helpful. I bought a new pair of Levi's 505's in a .....size 6 last week. 
In January, I bought a pair of size 12 jeans and weighed 144 pounds
(5' 1")

I would encourage anyone to track food consumption, measure
and weigh portions and consume a balanced diet. The Alli
diet is based on the guidelines of the American Heart Association.

An on-line journal can be found at:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/

http://www.fitday.com/

I use Sparkpeople a lot because it has a recipe analyzer.

I didn't mean to hi-jack the thread with an essay on what
worked for me. 

Good luck! 

Linda
Former user of Alli and still
losing weight.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Thanks to all for your input . I have to eat a BIG breakfast to get started so I was eating spuds and eggs every morning ; but now I've switched over to onions and celery cooked in light olive oil . TOO many carbs , i.e. , My favorite is to take ground meat and cook till done , scatter over corn tortilla chips , cover with cheddar cheese and into oven for 5 minutes until cheese melts , then stack a large , cutup avacodo over the top and consume with Corona . OMG , I'm sorry , I'll keep my calories too myself ! , lol , fordy:icecream:


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

you need protien too


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Avoid high glycemic foods like sugar, white flour, white rice, etc. They make you hungry and drain your energy.

Avoid processed foods. They have appetite enhancing chemical additives.

Get plenty of fiber. It fills you up.

Get plenty of protein. 

Follow the above rules, and you'll start feeling satisfied, and you'll find yourself eating a lot less. Your metabolism will fix itself.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> .................Thanks to all for your input . I have to eat a BIG breakfast to get started so I was eating spuds and eggs every morning ; but now I've switched over to onions and celery cooked in light olive oil . TOO many carbs , i.e. , My favorite is to take ground meat and cook till done , scatter over corn tortilla chips , cover with cheddar cheese and into oven for 5 minutes until cheese melts , then stack a large , cutup avacodo over the top and consume with Corona . OMG , I'm sorry , I'll keep my calories too myself ! , lol , fordy:icecream:


Gotta also cover it with jalapanos, (gotta have those vegies on it):rock:

I have lost over 50 lbs, by cutting carbs. I still eat green and yellow veg. just cut out white potatoes, white rice, white bread, white sugar. Get the idea? Cut out all the white products and prepared stuff like hamburger helper and that sort of thing.


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

dlwelch said:


> As someone who lost over 20 pounds using Alli, I never experienced
> any treatment effects some people mentioned. BUT I never went
> over the alloted fat grams per meal either.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
I think the warning re:Alli is for the people who think they don"t have to follow the rules. Then they are in BIG trouble.

I don't even know if Alli is available in Canada. I may have to do some cross-border shopping.

tinda:icecream:


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

phentermine. Over time your seratonin stores will be depleted so you need to supplement with L-Tyrosine and L-Cysteine. Also 500mg of L-Glutamine will curb your hunger by itself.

Not many doctors are willing to prescribe phentermine. It works wonderfully though when you are following a low-carb/high protein diet. I lost 80 pounds in 18 weeks.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

funny, I saw a comedy show last night where the fat actress was doing a commercial and wanted to know if there was a pill to lose the weight. The announcer told her no, you just need to eat less and move more. This was a concept she just could not grasp, she kept insisting that it was a scam, couldn't the doctor just staple her stomach shut, no, eat less and move more he kept insisting but she said what he was asking was just to hard. It was really funny, but it's so true, as easy as it is to just eat less and move more we want an easier way, and it really is HARD to just eat less and move more, at least for me.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Start drinking water from active beaver ponds... out west, and up north, where beaver are everywhere, giardia (beaver fever) is prevalent. Get it, and you'll lose weight, at the most embarrassing times... I speak from experience. 22lbs in one week!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I always wonder how much of the Alli weight loss is from the actual help of the pill, or from following the sensible diet that the program gives you.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

drink all the water you can hold before you set down


----------

